# porcelain crab in haddoni video



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Just picked up this guy today. The clownfish don't use the anemone but the sexy shrimp do. They also have some mini carpets which they also frequent. I took this with my iphone it came out half decent so I thought I'd post. You can also see some mysids shrimp swim by. For whatever reason the clownfish can't be bothered to eat them. This tank functions as a display fuge.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

They're cute little guys. Be prepared to find a shedding of the entire crab soon. The one I had shed his shell like every week. They will keep very close to their host not venturing to far away. But will hide after they molt, for a bit.

Mine was good for six months and then just disappeared. I think he died in a cave in that my Blenny created.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

What a beauty is this in your sump?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

